
Ultra Wideband precise distancing used for securely unlocking cars - dapruth
https://medium.com/@mike_12533/ultra-wideband-at-vouch-io-2f662defb9a3
======
allears
Product seems to require Apple products and services. Needs to be more brand-
agnostic.

~~~
mfikes
Vouch Key is not tied to Apple products. It works with Android, for example.

